# Why DDoS FA?



## Cloudchaser (Mar 4, 2011)

'Neer himself said it in the FA Site Status section.  It's a DDoS attack.  This time, the attackers are even going so far as to change tactics every time the attack is blocked.

So why would a person or persons want to go to so much trouble to DDoS FA?  Whether it's revenge (someone butthurt over being banned, for example) or because they think it's fun to break things to harass people, I just don't see what the point is.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 4, 2011)

If it was targeted at FA, it would be because people *really* hate furries.

But other sites are targeted, like Wordpress. So this isn't relevant now.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sadly, raeging but-hurt pissant little trolls have to ruin it for the rest of us....

My assumption, would be that those responsible are likely someone disillusioned with those who operate / maintain this site.

It's starting to piss me off...

/raeg off


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh bloody hell.



wolfrunner7 said:


> Sadly, raeging but-hurt pissant little trolls have to ruin it for the rest of us....


 
Incidentally, they _love_ people like you.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 4, 2011)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Sadly, raeging but-hurt pissant little trolls have to ruin it for the rest of us....
> 
> /raeg off


 
Stop assuming it's just "trolls" attacking the site, Wordpress is NOT furry and nor is that anime site someone mentioned in 2ndVenus' thread.


----------



## Tuss (Mar 4, 2011)

For the lulz. Also to get reactions like this.


----------



## Deo (Mar 4, 2011)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Sadly, raeging but-hurt pissant little trolls have to ruin it for the rest of us....
> 
> My assumption, would be that those responsible are likely someone disillusioned with those who operate / maintain this site.
> 
> ...



It certainly doesn't help that there is a thousand whiny furfags like you F5'ing the crap out of FA in desperation for furry porn.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, shit, this is probably a better place to have made a post like this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ther-hacking?p=2416572&viewfull=1#post2416572

Because it's easy and FA is an appealing target that they feel needs to be taken down a peg or two or something.  That's it.  It's pulling FA's pants down.


----------



## KerotheFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> It certainly doesn't help that there is a thousand whiny furfags like you F5'ing the crap out of FA in desperation for furry porn.


 
now that isn't providing any insight or help to the problem


----------



## Attaman (Mar 4, 2011)

KerotheFox said:


> now that isn't providing any insight or help to the problem


 
And this post addressing such was?  If you feel a post isn't valid in a thread, report it - don't whinge about it and continue the chain.

Do we have a list of sites being DDoS'd at the moment?  So far there appears to be at least three sites "confirmed" in this, and looking at the sites overall can see if there's a general "pattern" beyond "target of opportunity".


----------



## KerotheFox (Mar 4, 2011)

as far as I know the only sites are: FA, Wordpress, E621 (I Think), and an anime site that the name hasn't been said. I can browse around once I get home from work to see if any other sites are down


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 4, 2011)

[Insert unintelligible dramatic bitching rant about how everyone doesn't understand furries and base their view of us on [insert picture of fox sex]]



> Wordpress is NOT furry and nor is that anime site someone mentioned in 2ndVenus' thread.



[Insert more unintelligible bitching about how trolls hate anime and hate sites that don't mind furries]


----------



## ThreeDawg (Mar 4, 2011)

Quite simple.

Haters Gunna Hate.

Trollers gunna Troll

And Intelligent Trolls gunna ram us with DDOS Attacks until the weaker of us begins to complain of butthurt, and they get their laugh.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 4, 2011)

Is there any higher authority being contacted to investigate this? It's illegal and the culprits should have to pay. Big bills, too. How about $100 per user?

I don't know if this site lacks security, antivirus, or something, but whatever it's lacking needs to be fixed. This happens way too often.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 4, 2011)

Deo said:


> It certainly doesn't help that there is a thousand whiny furfags like you F5'ing the crap out of FA in desperation for furry porn.


 
Hey, I have a small drive it can't have much on it, sadly porn is the one thing I don't have room for. 




hg3300 said:


> Is there any higher authority being contacted to investigate this? It's illegal and the culprits should have to pay. Big bills, too. How about $100 per user?
> 
> I don't know if this site lacks security, antivirus, or something, but whatever it's lacking needs to be fixed. This happens way too often.



That's not gonna stop it, stop complaining or continue either way I get teh LULZ.


----------



## CypherWolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Why DDoS FurAffinity? Well it could be that this is the largest most successful furry art/community site ..Ever? But it seems that these attacks are not just centralized to FA, WordPress also got attacked on the third and also today. E621 was also super flooded with lags and connections timing out. 

Heres hoping FA beats these "Furry hating/Nerds" or just random people attacking random sites..


----------



## ThreeDawg (Mar 4, 2011)

hg3300 said:


> Is there any higher authority being contacted to investigate this? It's illegal and the culprits should have to pay. Big bills, too. How about $100 per user?
> 
> I don't know if this site lacks security, antivirus, or something, but whatever it's lacking needs to be fixed. This happens way too often.



HAH! You make it sound bloody simple. " Hey everyone! Lets make a large wall of Paper Mache! That will DEFINATLY stop the bulldozers! "

A DDoS Attack is basicly a large amount of IPs attacking one site. Think of it as someone controlling your body without you knowing it. Now, replace that body with a computer, and have it stabbing a website. NOW, sure, you can stop ONE, but you cant stop about 100, persay. The amount of time this is taking to fix, and the amount of stratagy changes that the have pulled by now, they must have a much larger amount of dedicated IPs under their control. Well past 2K.

This may actually go on for a few days. I recommend grabbing a cup of Herbal Lemon Tea, and to read a book.

EDIT

I have a few Stephen King books I have saved for a rainy day. I think Desperation is calling out for a good reading.


----------



## Pikitsune (Mar 4, 2011)

I love how every time something goes wrong on FA, there's at least 3 people who immediately flail around and go "OMG TROLL FURRY HATERS AAAAAH!"
Newsflash, it's a large community website. Shit happens on all other community websites as well, as long as it's a mass gathering of people, there will be issues. Get off the high horse for a second.


----------



## CypherWolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Reading a book is an excellent idea! Pomegranate is my cup o tea xD


----------



## ZackDag (Mar 4, 2011)

This is starting to remind me of summer wars. not that you guys would care.


----------



## HB Bun' (Mar 4, 2011)

Lame D:
Me wants FA nao q__Q


----------



## DragonicWolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Some people like to spend their time looking at things, because for some reason it positively stimulates them.

Some people like to spend their time annoying other people, because for some reason it positively stimulates them.
I cannot really judge though as to if one is more extravagant than the other.



> This is starting to remind me of summer wars. not that you guys would care.



Haha, that is a pretty fun way to put it.


----------



## ThreeDawg (Mar 4, 2011)

ZackDag said:


> This is starting to remind me of summer wars. not that you guys would care.



Hmmm. Interesting look at it. Good Anime Movie. Wish it was better known.


----------



## ThreeDawg (Mar 4, 2011)

HB Bun' said:


> Lame D:
> Me wants FA nao q__Q


 
Im sure you do. Till then, go to the funeral of the Dictionary who commited suicide, after glancing at the words of your post. While your at it, read a book.


----------



## DracosBlackwing (Mar 4, 2011)

I would have to think it was the "people disillusioned with FA admins/site" thing myself as well. From the few I have encountered and spoken to, they're the kind of people who have lots of free time on their hands, lots of undirected anger and lots of skill with programming or other things related to such attacks. 

They also seem to be the types who would band together in hatred to "prove a point" to everyone about how "FA will never be secure or safe no matter what changes are made". One in particular seemed pissed that they weren't a part of the admin team; that was pretty much their main reason for bitching. "Let me join you guys, and I can fix everything! Ju... just let get IN...!! DAMMIT!!!"


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2011)

For the love of Buddha!
 Go read a book, go outside, or do something other than come here and QQ about the DDoS.


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2011)

ThreeDawg said:


> *Im* sure you do. Till then, go to the funeral of the Dictionary who *commited* suicide, after glancing at the words of your post. While *your* at it, read a book.


 
Ooohhh, _so_ close


----------



## ThreeDawg (Mar 4, 2011)

DracosBlackwing said:


> I would have to think it was the "people disillusioned with FA admins/site" thing myself as well. From the few I have encountered and spoken to, they're the kind of people who have lots of free time on their hands, lots of undirected anger and lots of skill with programming or other things related to such attacks.
> 
> They also seem to be the types who would band together in hatred to "prove a point" to everyone about how "FA will never be secure or safe no matter what changes are made". One in particular seemed pissed that they weren't a part of the admin team; that was pretty much their main reason for bitching. "Let me join you guys, and I can fix everything! Ju... just let get IN...!! DAMMIT!!!"


 
Angry Computer Nerds

More spiteful then a basket of Cheated Women.


----------



## wolftamer22 (Mar 4, 2011)

well...this sucks *cryface*


----------



## Kobalt_Silverstar (Mar 4, 2011)

Why target FA? Because they can, of course. Also probably because they are people whose parents told them they can achieve anything, then got molested shortly thereafter.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, the amount of stupid in the thread just keeps growing.


----------



## Rouz (Mar 4, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Wow, the amount of stupid in the thread just keeps growing.



I contributed what I needed too, and question how many of these guys are serious? They must be trolls right?


----------



## aapur (Mar 4, 2011)

Kobalt_Silverstar said:


> Why target FA? Because they can, of course. Also probably because they are people whose parents told them they can achieve anything, then got molested shortly thereafter.


 
also probably because most furries enter rage-mode when their only site goes down, which is rather amusing. especially for the one behind the DDoS.
said easier: the raging furries are feeding the trolls


----------



## DragonicWolf (Mar 4, 2011)

> Wow, the amount of stupid in the thread just keeps growing.



Stating this also obviously makes you appear clever.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 4, 2011)

As I said elsewhere, it's stupidly easy to antagonize furries.  Heck, I probably am going to make a few FAFers / FAers faux-snarl just by posting that it's stupidly easy to antagonize a furry.  Hence also why a bunch of people have commented that it's evil fur haters that're behind the DDoS, even though it's quite clear they people behind it have been targeting sites that aren't even affiliated with Furs.


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 4, 2011)

I think we should burn them at the stake like the WITCHES THEY ARE.

hiisssss booooooo hissssss


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 4, 2011)

HB Bun' said:


> Lame D:
> Me wants FA nao q__Q


 What are you doing? Stop that right now, you insufferable idiot.

Why does the thing in your icon have so many abdominal muscles? Why the hell is your icon a picture of your character's junk in a stupid red thong? Why do you hate the English language?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2011)

Please keep the angst down to a minimum or else the mods will have to give you a vacation.
Ordering the tickets, I just have to put a name down for who will get a nice vacation.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 4, 2011)

WASN'T ME.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 4, 2011)

I just noticed the attack. I was basically "meh, guess I go play Star Ocean." One of the benefits of not being obsessed over a pornartsite.


----------



## Shay Feral (Mar 4, 2011)

FA has been DDoS'd before, and it wont last forever. This would be a good time to do something else than being on furaffinity, I dunno, play a video game, call a friend, masturbate, sketch, write a story, get laid, go shopping, watch a movie... Whatever, just do something... 

pfffff... Kids today and their internets


----------



## aapur (Mar 4, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> FA has been DDoS'd before, and it wont last forever. This would be a good time to do something else than being on furaffinity, I dunno, play a video game, call a friend, masturbate, sketch, write a story, get laid, go shopping, watch a movie... Whatever, just do something...
> 
> pfffff... Kids today and their internets


 
you are 100% right.
oh. and i striked out the thing they cannot do without FA


----------



## CypherWolf (Mar 4, 2011)

*Pawface* Well now seems this threads original topic veered off a cliff and into a sea of ravenous sharks... I've been writing a book


----------



## Freehaven (Mar 4, 2011)

Why DDoS FA?

Simple. Because they can.


----------



## Accountability (Mar 4, 2011)

hg3300 said:


> Is there any higher authority being contacted to  investigate this? It's illegal and the culprits should have to pay. Big  bills, too. How about $100 per user?
> 
> I don't know if this site  lacks security, antivirus, or something, but whatever it's lacking needs  to be fixed. This happens way too often.


 
This has to be like the sixth time this has been said. FA doesn't have the money to hunt them down and prosecute them, the FBI doesn't care, either.



DracosBlackwing said:


> They also seem to be the types who would band together in hatred to "prove a point" to everyone about how "FA will never be secure or safe no matter what changes are made". One in particular seemed pissed that they weren't a part of the admin team; that was pretty much their main reason for bitching. "Let me join you guys, and I can fix everything! Ju... just let get IN...!! DAMMIT!!!"


 
Dragoneer himself has said this has nothing to do with security. If the "people" (if you're talking about who I'm thinking about) really wanted to "bring down FA" to show how unsecure it is there's several other options other than "DDoS it".

Please please please please stop acting like FA is the only site to ever have been DDoSed. Encyclopedia Dramatica and 4Chan even get DDoSed. This isn't something exclusive to furries...


----------



## MitchZer0 (Mar 4, 2011)

_post contained stupid dramatic flamebate and is now gone._


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 4, 2011)

Alstor said:


> If it was targeted at FA, it would be because people *really* hate furries.


Wrong.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 4, 2011)

Freehaven said:


> Why DDoS FA?
> 
> Simple. Because they can.


 Well, if we had a list of sites being DDoS'd by the same people (assuming it's the same persons behind it), we might be able to come up with something.  It might really be as you say, a "Because they can" thing, might be something with FA as a secondary target / primary target for whatever reason, could be a disgruntled person / group of people, etcetera.  

Not that it matters much with fixing this, just figuring out why it's going on.  



MitchZer0 said:


> Ok, just to answer the thread title, the reason they're ddosing is obvious!


  Like your attempts at baiting people?

Really, I don't think you could do a better job without embedding an image in the middle of your post saying "Aim here".  Maybe you should go for a little more subtlety next time, works wonders for getting taken "seriously".


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 4, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> Ok, just to answer the thread title, the reason they're ddosing is obvious!...



Do enlighten us!



MitchZer0 said:


> ...Most of the internet who is not furry, hates us.



STOP RIGHT THERE, CRIMINAL SCUM
(Would the youtube video be going too far? I like that phrase.)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 4, 2011)

I really really wish people would stop coming in here and assuming that  there reason FA is being hit is because of haters or trolls.

If I may put a suggestion out to people, instead of getting worked up over the  problems the site is currently facing why not go out this weekend and  watch a movie? There is a good anthro-animal flick that just came out.  Why not scrape up the money if you have it and go watch it?
Or if you are a student with mid terms encroaching go study?
Or go to your local library and read a book.
Or if the weather is nice out go find something fun to do outside.
Or go crack open an old game case and play an old game you have not touched in like forever.

People do things like this because they can(the attacks). That's all you really need to attribute to it.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 4, 2011)

Accountability said:


> Please please please please stop acting like FA is the only site to ever have been DDoSed. Encyclopedia Dramatica and 4Chan even get DDoSed. This isn't something exclusive to furries...


 
So? I would be more surprised if Google or some large internet company got DDoSed. From the examples you stated, it seems to be small companies or larger ones that just aren't well known. 4Chan may be "the largest English imageboard on the web" but you don't see me using it. Then again, I'm not English.

Somehow I feel Dramatica deserves it anyway. I would never do such a thing, but have you seen some of their pages?

I can guarantee you that if "they" were to attack Google or something, there would be an investigation. Google employees would stop at nothing to catch these criminals.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 4, 2011)

Alstor said:


> If it was targeted at FA, it would be because people *really* hate furries.
> 
> But other sites are targeted, like Wordpress. So this isn't relevant now.


 
You have a point. And it's not relevant now, but thanks for the insight. 

However, hackers who create/distribute viruses don't appear to have an intended target so maybe these azzholes have the same motive: just to piss people off.


----------



## Deo (Mar 4, 2011)

hg3300 said:


> Is there any higher authority being contacted to investigate this? It's illegal and the culprits should have to pay. Big bills, too. How about $100 per user?


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!
OH GOD, HE'S ACTUALLY SERIOUS ABOUT THIS.
INTERNET IS SRS, CALL THE INTERNET POLICE!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 4, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder to play nice or I will be swingin' my hammer all over this piece. >:V


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 4, 2011)

that's what she said!


----------



## Deo (Mar 4, 2011)

hg3300 said:


> that's what she said!


 Stop that.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 4, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Just a friendly reminder to play nice or I will be swingin' my hammer all over this piece. >:V


 
Your hammer is made out of books.

I AIN'T AFRAID OF NO BOOK! >:V


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 4, 2011)

well, it is illegal. I can't not be serious about that.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 5, 2011)

hg3300 said:


> well, it is illegal. I can't not be serious about that.


 
Crack open your Internet Police Chief book and scan the page where it says it's illegal. This isn't sarcasm.. I'm genuinely curious.

Ok maybe a bit of both


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Your hammer is made out of books.
> 
> I AIN'T AFRAID OF NO BOOK! >:V



I will break my hammer in your...hindquarters.


----------



## Accountability (Mar 5, 2011)

hg3300 said:


> So? I would be more surprised if Google or some large internet company got DDoSed. From the examples you stated, it seems to be small companies or larger ones that just aren't well known. 4Chan may be "the largest English imageboard on the web" but you don't see me using it. Then again, I'm not English.
> 
> I can guarantee you that if "they" were to attack Google or something, there would be an investigation. Google employees would stop at nothing to catch these criminals.



Yes this is exactly what I was saying earlier. "Big" companies have huge redundant networks that are difficult to DDoS. They also have the money to go after people that DDoS them. As for investigations, "My bank's systems were DDoSed and it caused problems around the globe" is a bit worse than "My porn site was DDoSed on and off for a few days."



> Somehow I feel Dramatica deserves it anyway. I would never do such a thing, but have you seen some of their pages?



You're right. Some of the newer articles aren't very funny at all.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 5, 2011)

It's not really hard to tell the IP's.

Unless they are all going through a proxy or something you could contact some of their ISP's.

Better yet, ignore it and chances are it will go away *shrugs*

That's just silly.  Why would someone (or in this case a distributed network of people) care about furries *so much* to be doing this?

Of course, I don't know the specifics.  It just seems like that effort could be put toward something productive.

EDIT: unless they are just throwing packets at it.  Can you do a DDoS without having a SYN/ACK handshake?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 5, 2011)

hg3300 said:


> Somehow I feel Dramatica deserves it anyway. I would never do such a thing, but have you seen some of their pages?


.....are you really
rreeaaalllyyy going to sit here and whine that FA is being DDoS'd.. and then say another site deserves it?
Really?


----------



## thunder_of_light (Mar 5, 2011)

What would I find funny, its a smart DDoS user attacking other DDoS user, because they attack stupidly with no good... well... more likely defensive reason.

So if there is any DDoS users out there reading this, either, you use your brains and attack some viral creators, or let go of your computers to do some jogging.

Also, tell us WHY do you attack Furaffinity, WHAT will you gain from it, and WHEN will you stop attacking sites that are worthless, you're as bad as those taxing governments.

I'll try to translate it in Spanish, Japenese and Chinese


*Spanish (espaÃ±ol)*

QuÃ© yo encuentre divertido, su un usuario elegante de DDoS que ataca al otro usuario de DDoS, porque Ã©l ataca estÃºpido sin buena... mÃ¡s probablemente razÃ³n defensiva bien.
Tan si hay algunos usuarios de DDoS hacia fuera allÃ­ que leen esto, usted utiliza sus cerebros y ataca a algunos creador virales, o deja para ir de sus computadoras a hacer cierto activar.
TambiÃ©n, dÃ­ganos que PORQUÃ‰ usted ataca Furaffinity, QUÃ‰ usted ganarÃ¡n de Ã©l, y CUANDO usted pararÃ¡ el atacar de los sitios que son sin valor, usted es tan malo como Ã©sos que gravan a gobiernos.

Japenese (*æ—¥æœ¬èªž)*
ç§ä½•ãŒã‚ˆã„â€¦å¥åº·ãªâ€¦é˜²å¾¡çš„ãªç†ç”±ç„¡ã—ã§ã‚‚ã£ã¨å¤šåˆ†æ„šã‹ã«æ”»æ’ƒã™ã‚‹ã®ã§ã€DDoSã®ä»–ã®ãƒ¦ãƒ¼ã‚¶ãƒ¼ã‚’æ”»æ’ƒã—ã¦ã„ã‚‹DDoSã®ã‚¹ãƒžãƒ¼ãƒˆãªãƒ¦ãƒ¼ã‚¶ãƒ¼ãŠã‹ã—ã„è¦‹ã¤ã‘ãªã•ã„ã€‚ 
å¾“ã£ã¦ãã“ã«ã“ã‚Œã‚’èª­ã‚“ã§ã„ã‚Œã°DDoSã®ãƒ¦ãƒ¼ã‚¶ãƒ¼ãŒã‚ã‚Œã°ã€ã‚ãªãŸã®é ­è„³ã‚’ä½¿ç”¨ã—ã€ä½•äººã‹ã®ã‚¦ã‚¤ãƒ«ã‚¹ã®å‰µä½œè€…ã‚’æ”»æ’ƒã™ã‚‹ã‹ã€ã¾ãŸã¯å‹•æºã‚’ã™ã‚‹ãŸã‚ã«ã‚ãªãŸã®ã‚³ãƒ³ãƒ”ãƒ¥ãƒ¼ã‚¿ã‚’æ”¾ã™ã€‚ 
ã¾ãŸå¾—ã‚‹ã‚‚ã®ãŒã€ãã—ã¦ç„¡ç›Šã§ã‚ã‚‹å ´æ‰€ã‚’æ”»æ’ƒã™ã‚‹ã“ã¨ã‚’æ­¢ã‚ã‚‹ã„ã¤ãã‚Œã‹ã‚‰Furaffinityã‚’ãªãœæ”»æ’ƒã™ã‚‹ã‹ã€ç§é”ã«è¨€ã„ãªã•ã„ã€ã‚ãªãŸãŒæ”¿åºœã«èª²ç¨Žã—ã¦ã„ã‚‹ãã‚Œã‚‰æ‚ªã„ã€‚

Chinese-Trad (*ç¹é«”ä¸­æ–‡ç‰ˆ)*
ä»€éº¼æœƒæˆ‘ç™¼ç¾æ»‘ç¨½ï¼Œå®ƒæ”»æ“Šå…¶ä»–DDoSç”¨æˆ¶çš„ä¸€åè°æ˜Žçš„DDoSç”¨æˆ¶ï¼Œå› ç‚ºä»–å€‘å¯èƒ½æ„šç¬¨åœ°æ”»æ“Šæ²’æœ‰çœŸæ­£â€¦å¥½çš„â€¦é˜²ç¦¦åŽŸå› ã€‚
å› æ­¤ï¼Œå¦‚æžœæœ‰é‚£è£¡è®€æ­¤çš„ä»»ä½•DDoSç”¨æˆ¶ï¼Œæ‚¨ä½¿ç”¨æ‚¨çš„è…¦å­ä¸¦ä¸”æ”»æ“Šä¸€äº›ç—…æ¯’å‰µä½œè€…æˆ–è€…æ”¾æ£„æ‚¨çš„è¨ˆç®—æ©Ÿåšä¸€äº›è·‘æ­¥ã€‚
ä¸¦ä¸”ï¼Œå‘Šè¨´æˆ‘å€‘æ‚¨ç‚ºä»€éº¼æ”»æ“ŠFuraffinityï¼Œä»€éº¼æ‚¨å¾žå®ƒå°‡ç²å–å’Œæ‚¨ä½•æ—¶å°‡åœæ­¢æ”»æ“Šæ˜¯ä¸å€¼å¾—çš„ï¼Œæ‚¨æ˜¯ä¸€æ ·å£žçš„è±¡æ”¶ç¨…æ”¿åºœçš„é‚£äº›çš„ç«™é»žã€‚


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> .....are you really
> rreeaaalllyyy going to sit here and whine that FA is being DDoS'd.. and then say another site deserves it?
> Really?


 
...and I was gonna get away with it too, if it weren't for you kids and that dog!


----------



## Valicyn (Mar 5, 2011)

My guess it's about some butthurt people that do that in retaliation after some others pissed them off and are known to have a profile on FA. Maybe those were some that got banned on FA recently.

Hate grows deep these days.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## Ozriel (Mar 5, 2011)

[





thunder_of_light said:


> QuÃ© yo encuentre divertido, su un usuario elegante de DDoS que ataca al otro usuario de DDoS, porque Ã©l ataca estÃºpido sin buena... mÃ¡s probablemente razÃ³n defensiva bien.
> Tan si hay algunos usuarios de DDoS hacia fuera allÃ­ que leen esto, usted utiliza sus cerebros y ataca a algunos creador virales, o deja para ir de sus computadoras a hacer cierto activar.
> TambiÃ©n, dÃ­ganos que PORQUÃ‰ usted ataca Furaffinity, QUÃ‰ usted ganarÃ¡n de Ã©l, y CUANDO usted pararÃ¡ el atacar de los sitios que son sin valor, usted es tan malo como Ã©sos que gravan a gobiernos.




For the love of...!
Basta .... simplemente dejan.
Por el amor de dios!


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 5, 2011)

My site was DDoSed horribly, which led me to shut down my entire server permanently. Found out who did it, it was someone here on FA. This DDoS of FA happened only a couple of days after he couldn't DDoS my site anymore... coincidence?


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 5, 2011)

Ricky said:


> EDIT: unless they are just throwing packets at it.  Can you do a DDoS without having a SYN/ACK handshake?


 
Well you can either try and saturate the resources (e.g. SYN flood), or saturate the bandwidth (e.g. ping replies via IP spoofing). Either or both.


----------



## Koda (Mar 5, 2011)

So, isn't there some kind of program that watches for ping floods and blocks the perp's IP after a certain threshold/time? There's gotta be something out there like Denyhosts for ping floods.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Well you can either try and saturate the resources (e.g. SYN flood), or saturate the bandwidth (e.g. ping replies via IP spoofing). Either or both.


 
Ah, ok.  A SYN flood explains it.  I'm not a systems guy 

You could spoof the IP in the packets that way I'd think, since you don't *really* need a response.

ICMP is generally disabled on networks though because of your the second point, although some large companies still open it up (I think Google does).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 5, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> My site was DDoSed horribly, which led me to shut down my entire server permanently. Found out who did it, it was someone here on FA. This DDoS of FA happened only a couple of days after he couldn't DDoS my site anymore... coincidence?


 
Yes, because no offense...I don't know who you even are. You're not that special.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 5, 2011)

Koda said:


> So, isn't there some kind of program that watches for ping floods and blocks the perp's IP after a certain threshold/time? There's gotta be something out there like Denyhosts for ping floods.


 
You could also just disable ICMP.

On Windows, I believe it's disabled by default.


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 5, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yes, because no offense...I don't know who you even are. You're not that special.



Gee, thanks, just when I thought FA admins were nice people. What nice words to say to an aspiring artist. Bravo.

At no point did I imply I was anything "special", but the guy who attacked my site wouldn't think twice about attacking FA simply because it's where I post my work.


----------



## Kesteh (Mar 5, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> Gee, thanks, just when I thought FA admins were nice people. What nice words to say to an aspiring artist. Bravo.
> 
> At no point did I imply I was anything "special", but the guy who attacked my site wouldn't think twice about attacking FA simply because it's where I post my work.


 
I would be extremely certain that they didn't DDoS this site and others based on you putting your artwork on here.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 5, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> Gee, thanks, just when I thought FA admins were nice people. What nice words to say to an aspiring artist. Bravo.
> 
> At no point did I imply I was anything "special", but the guy who attacked my site wouldn't think twice about attacking FA simply because it's where I post my work.


 
Uh hello? I didn't talk about your art, I talked about your assumption.


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 5, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Uh hello? I didn't talk about your art, I talked about your assumption.


 
Oh, my mistake. Disregard my PM too in that case. But my point was that this guy swore he'd at least attempt to bring down any place I posted my art on. He brought down my site easily enough, what would stop him doing it to FA?


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 5, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> I would be extremely certain that they didn't DDoS this site and others based on you putting your artwork on here.


 
Well, if it's not the guy I'm talking about that's behind this, definitely not, but this guy does have a raging vendetta against me. It's probably not him, I'm just raising that possibility since noone else seems to have any idea who it is.


----------



## aapur (Mar 6, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> Oh, my mistake. Disregard my PM too in that case. But my point was that this guy swore he'd at least attempt to bring down any place I posted my art on. He brought down my site easily enough, what would stop him doing it to FA?



The fact that FA probably have alot more bandwidth than your site, and I don't think a pro would do it just because he hates one person.



HatchlingByHeart said:


> Well, if it's not the guy I'm talking about that's behind this, definitely not, but this guy does have a raging vendetta against me. It's probably not him, I'm just raising that possibility since noone else seems to have any idea who it is.


 
and why do he have a raging vendetta? I'm suddenly really curious.


----------



## FurciferRising (Mar 6, 2011)

Just as an FYI, WordPress are saying that the attack on their servers was politically motivated against a particular "non-English" site


----------



## Shay Feral (Mar 6, 2011)

aapur said:


> you are 100% right.
> oh. and i striked out the thing they cannot do without FA


 
Any individual with any sense would know to save pictures to their hard drive for just such an occasion. :3

I wouldn't want to back track through all my favorites to find a picture just to masturbate to... lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2011)

Why not DDoS FA?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2011)

Isn't DDoS basically flooding a site? Over capacity.
In theory, you could just send multiple bots to overwhelm the site.

People have certain interests in causing DDoS attacks, and I can guanatree that these are probably not your "trolls". Sites that furries view as troll hangouts, such as 4chan, also had DDoS attacks. It might be for enjoymeant, or for threatening - "We have certain power over the Internet, don't spoil our respect, or you'll be the next". 

Only true computer whizzes would do so, but I find one answer to be viable -

"I do it because I can and it's free". Prikoly. That from the view of the commitee.


----------



## Deo (Mar 6, 2011)

Ha ha hahahahahaa!
Oh god.
*Arshes I love you.*
Hatchling, this is about FA, not you. It has nothing to do with you, no connection to you, and you are not prominent enough on FA for this to be about you (maybe Zaush, but not you). Ego ego ego man, keep that ego in check.


----------



## Soline (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know much about DDOS'ing, but Dragoneer and the other admins aren't exactly new to the whole issue, if it's being drawn out over several days it gives me the impression of something quite potent. (especially if it involves things like changing tactics and general 'cyberwar-ness')

Again, I don't know much about trolls, but I would imagine the vast majority aren't astute enough to bring together enough IP's to form such a successfull DDOS (I believe someone a few pages back said at least 2k pcs?) and any that are, being trolls, probably lack the motivation to attack FA and other sites, and would probably go for their school systems instead.

So what springs to my mind, is that an organisation, like Anonymous, has gotten us into their heads, or one of the real cyberwar viruses have fallen into troll hands  (There was a DDOSing virus that attacked computers in a powerplant awhile back, it was one of the first times when such an act actually manifested physical changes (it screwed with the machinery arms and stuff, like in terminator. But it was openly admitted the virus didn't die out as expected, it splintered off and attacked various other computers over the next months, perhaps someone got ahold of something similar?)


----------



## aapur (Mar 9, 2011)

anyone else getting 503s now?


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 9, 2011)

aapur said:


> anyone else getting 503s now?


 
503s, 500s, white screens


----------



## aapur (Mar 9, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> 503s, 500s, white screens


 
same here.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought this thread had died.


----------



## Ainoko (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I thought this thread had died.


 
Not yet, the thread wasn't necro'd


----------



## aapur (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I thought this thread had died.


 
it comes back to life as soon as FA gets 503s again, as thats a sign that FA is getting DDoSed, yet again(or just having server issues)


----------



## Alstor (Mar 9, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I thought this thread had died.


 It should have, since it's unrelated to the outage going on right now.


----------



## hara-surya (Mar 12, 2011)

I know many DDoS attacks are caused by botnets, but attacks by "Anonymous" are done by individuals from their home computers. We know this because when the Westburo Baptist Church "declared war" on them it was a trap and a press statement from Anon said as much and, more importantly, warned for their users not to attack it because the WBC will pretty much sue anyone.

Knowing this, why doesn't Dragoneer collect the IP addresses involved in the DDoS, run them through IP geolocation software to make sure the attacks really are home users, then send the report to the FBI. I mean FA isn't Amazon or PayPal but the FBI is just itching to take them out. Plus it would be fun to see him take the initiative on something like this.


----------



## Accountability (Mar 12, 2011)

ciaranskye said:


> Knowing this, why doesn't Dragoneer collect the IP addresses involved in the DDoS, run them through IP geolocation software to make sure the attacks really are home users, then send the report to the FBI. I mean FA isn't Amazon or PayPal but the FBI is just itching to take them out. Plus it would be fun to see him take the initiative on something like this.


 
Because real life doesn't work this way.


----------



## Aden (Mar 12, 2011)

ciaranskye said:


> Knowing this, why doesn't Dragoneer collect the IP addresses involved in the DDoS, run them through IP geolocation software to make sure the attacks really are home users, then send the report to the FBI. I mean FA isn't Amazon or PayPal but the FBI is just itching to take them out.


 
wat


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 19, 2011)

...


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> But I am important!!!


 Oh hahahaha


----------



## Mewtwolover (Mar 20, 2011)

ciaranskye said:


> Knowing this, why doesn't Dragoneer collect the IP addresses involved in the DDoS, run them through IP geolocation software to make sure the attacks really are home users, then send the report to the FBI. I mean FA isn't Amazon or PayPal but the FBI is just itching to take them out. Plus it would be fun to see him take the initiative on something like this.


Notice that botnets consist mainly home computers(they're easy to capture and make a part of botnet) so IP geolocation software is pretty useless. Home users usually don't even notice that their computer is part of botnet.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 20, 2011)

ciaranskye said:


> Knowing this, why doesn't Dragoneer collect the IP addresses involved in the DDoS, run them through IP geolocation software to make sure the attacks really are home users, then send the report to the FBI. I mean FA isn't Amazon or PayPal but the FBI is just itching to take them out. Plus it would be fun to see him take the initiative on something like this.


 If people took this advice, chances are the FBI would be knocking on you door asking the same questions they would the attackers. Anyone with decent computer knowledge would know not to directly attack any site from their own PC. This is why we have proxies, spyware, some of the things mentioned in the previous reply, etc that help in such efforts.
That and I'm sure the FBI would rather watch Libya get bombed as opposed to investigating at DDoS on a furry smut art site.


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 22, 2011)

Deo said:


> Oh hahahaha


 
Someone knows how to use a quote tag.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 22, 2011)

Was there an actual legitimate reason for your needless bump or do I need to infract you for spamming?


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 22, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Was there an actual legitimate reason for your  needless bump or do I need to infract you for spamming?



If you're referring to the "...", that was a nasty comment I left that I came to my senses and edited out since you cannot delete posts. If you're referring to the later post, it's in response to someone fabricating a quote by me.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 22, 2011)

why isn't this thread dead yet ._.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> why isn't this thread dead yet ._.


 
Because the faggot above you won't let it die.


----------



## HatchlingByHeart (Mar 22, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> why isn't this thread dead yet ._.


 
Because threads don't die just because you say they do.



Xenke said:


> Because the faggot above you won't let it die.



The irony is that people OTHER then me continue to post too, so I hardly see how I'm solely to blame.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 22, 2011)

HatchlingByHeart said:


> The irony is that people OTHER then me continue to post too, so I hardly see how I'm solely to blame.


 
You're the one who waits for it to fall off the radar before rezing it again.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 23, 2011)

You didn't give a legitimate reason other than some personal petty reason. You are being infracted and to prevent further spamming and bickering due to your unwise action, this thread is closed.


----------

